# Pull ups,push ups and running!



## Vvitto (Aug 27, 2001)

Hello everyone, 

I have been reading your postings for a while and I found it that here are many knowledgeable guys with very interesting and educative issues. 


I have been working out for almost 4 years , doing weights and running . I do go to the Gym 4 times a week ,sometimes 5 times and work out for around an hour. I am 35 years old, 6`2`` and 190lb. 

I am in good shape with a little fat on my lower abs. 

I am going to change my routine for a while and start doing pull ups( I have a strong beam in my garage) push ups,sit ups and running at least 3 or 4 times a week. 

How important and beneficial are the pull ups? What can you achieve by doing them on a regular basis. I can do 17 pull ups first set and 3 more sets of 10 pull ups. 

How about push ups? Could you suggest a routine ,maybe? 


I know the most of you guys are into heavy body building and I hope you wont mind my questions and give me some knowledgeable input. 

Thanks a lot , 

Peace and health,


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2001)

Welcome!

I think that pull-ups are a valuable exercise that many lifters don't use. If you're able to do 17 pull-ups it's probably about time that you look at getting a belt and chain to add weight to yourself.

As far as push-ups, I like to use them as a warm-up when I work chest & tri's, that's about it.

What exactly are your goals?

As far as the fat on your abs, let's have a look at your current diet.


------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Vvitto (Aug 27, 2001)

Hi
Thanks for your quick reply!

I have been reading many postings at many website forums at I some mixed messages about diet and workout routine..I guees  everyone is different and what work s for one doesnt apply to everyone.

I used to be in the Army for almost 4 years...I did work out 4 times a week(weights) + 4 times cardio for almost 4 years..Never managed to bulk up to much..Maybe because I used to run at least 2 or 3 miles 4 times a week or maybe because of my metabolism. 

Lately ,the 1 1/2 months I have been doing HIIT( Hight Intenstiy training) ,running 45 sec full speed and 45 sec jogging.I alternate this routine for 15 min. I did this for 3 weeks and I switched to running on the inclined tread mill (8.5 %) for 45 sec by 45 sec walk. In the last 2 month I went from 200 lb to almost 188 ( just weighed today). 

I also eat healthier (last 2 months) compared to my last 3 years of training when my diet was not a priority. 

My upper abs are nice defined( you can even see 2 packs) but my lower abs still dont show up despite of all the running and training. 

Would pull ups an push ups or sit ups help me cut down and show the lower abs? 

That is my goal right now and maybe down the road I may be interested to bulk up. 

I would really appreciate a good advice and maybe a regimen, 

Thanks, 

Vito 

Peace and Health


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2001)

It's really more of a diet concern than a training routine. That's why I asked you to post a sample of your current diet.


------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Herc (Aug 27, 2001)

> *Originally posted by Vvitto:*
> 
> My upper abs are nice defined( you can even see 2 packs) but my lower abs still dont show up despite of all the running and training.



Lower Abs are one of those weird muscles that I'm still learning about.  Lately I've been taking an abs class at my gym.  Going into this class I figured "no problem" as I had been doing a crunch routine, and weighted abs routine every morning for almost 6 mos.  giving me a pretty good upper "4 pack".  So I go to the class and completly wipe out since half the class is lower ab work.  Now I had been doing leg lifts and flutter kicks and reverse crunches, but As I found out it takes a lot more to get those lowers burning and cut up.

Long story short: concentrate on lower ab exercises and diet to get that 6 pack to fill in.


------------------
Three people can keep a secret, so long as two of them are dead.

- Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Vvitto (Aug 27, 2001)

Hi Prince

As a diet I dont realy have  a good one I guess,therefore I would like to get one or some diet routine.

I eat 4 times a day. Mornings a banana and coffe,lunch 5 whites eggs,tuna ,cottge cheese.
Dinner chicken,baked potatos.

And between I may have a salad.

Thanks again
Vitto


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2001)

You're breakfast is awful! No protein.
What are your total calories for the day?



------------------
_Just because the majority believes it, does not make it true!_


----------



## Vvitto (Aug 27, 2001)

Yes my breakfast is awfull due to time problems.
Hi Prince,

Coould you give me some pointers ,some breakfast routine meal or a 5 meals routine  daily,please?

I will try to find time to get a decent breakfast!

Vito


----------

